# Think he will make a nice hunter jumper?



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

he is only about 4. not broke yet, but i have sat on him and (with the help of a trainer) i am teaching him how to longline, he does very well. he has a wonderful temperment. he is very curious and smart and he isnt a spaz. i have already posted a few of these pictures, but i dont have any new ones yet lol. i am hoping he will eventualy make a nice hunter jumper, my trainers say he will  i might even try some cross country with him.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm guessing anglo-arab or something along those lines? Maybe something larger like a warmblood-arab or an Eqyptian? Hard to tell from those confo shots as he's kind of behind up front and parked out in back. He seems like he's got decent slope to the shoulders and hips, his pasterns are set well and he looks to be built uphill. Should make a neat little jumper and if he's game there's no reason not to do some XC on him. He looks like he'd be a fun low level eventer actually. He's definitely a cutie! Look forward to seeing what you make of him!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's very cute!
Can you specify which level and what discipline you're talking about? Just about any horse is capable of doing the lower levels of just about any discipline, so if you're looking at the lower levels, then yes, he should be able to just fine. 
When you get into anything over 3', or you look at competing in the national circuit, that's when you get talking about conformation. When you get to the bigger stuff, you're looking at conformation being vastly different between hunters and jumpers. 
If you're looking for a hunter, you're looking for something that can move a certain way, and jump a certain way. If you're looking for a jumper, the way of going doesn't matter so much as the scope, and how it uses itself over the jump

To evaluate the quality of a horse's jump, you need photos or videos of it jumping and moving. 

So, if you can give us some more specifics, we can help you more


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Arabs and AngloArabs can be very catty, athletic jumpers, but they tend not to have the length of stride or form over fences that's desirable in the hunters. You will see some Arabs and half-Arabs pin at some casual local schooling shows, but not much above that level. 

They tend to be fairly successful at local schooling jumper shows because of the cattiness, and ability to turn; however, they lack the scope to succeed at much above 2'9" - 3'. The flat croup that is a desirable feature in Arabs limits them in terms of jumping power.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

he is actualy a NSH lol. he is 3/4 arab and 1/4 saddlebred. i want him to be mainly a hunter jumper in probably the 3 foot devision maybey higher if he is good at it. i am mostly going to show him at breed shows, and would like to go to nationals someday, at least on the flat. I would also like to show him at actual hunter shows in a few years of course lol im not going to start jumping him until he is good on the flat and knows at least a little bit of basic dressage, and also is at least 5 years old, he still looks very babyish right now, my trainer thinks he will still get a bit bigger, both of his parents were if im not mistaken around 16 hands. he is only 15'2 right now.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you looked at conformation photos of successful hunter/jumpers? I am also trying to figure out what my mare will be useful for, and being that I am not good at sizing her up without something to compare her to, I found that the above has been very helpful for me.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, well I'm totally out of my depth. I didn't know they showed NSHs over fences. 

Also, I'm confused by your use of the term hunter jumper. They are very different disciplines, judged on different criteria, or at least that's the case in the regular USEF divisions. 

If you wanted to show in the regular USEF hunters or jumpers, this horse would not be a particulary good choice conformationally. 

As for how he would do at an NSH show - no idea. I hope there's someone with experience in those type of shows who can advise you.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Just checked the USEF website and the section about NSHs, and can find nothing about showing them over fences. What I did find was a division called Hunter Pleasure, which is shown on the flat at the walk, trot, canter and hand gallop. Is this what you're asking about?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hunter jumper is a different discipline to hunter and jumping (if that makes sense)








hunter jumper style jump/size

part bred arabs can be very good at jumping, they have great scope, stride and endurance. here are some good ones in there discipline

















i cant find a picture of William FP on his other anglo (the jumper) but i have a picture of him on my arab horse society leaflet 

I dont know much about National Show Horses though but seeing as he is 3/4 arab i hope i helped


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks speedy. 

In the US, there's no such thing as a hunter jumper. There are hunters, and there are jumpers. Some horses are capable of showing in both divisions, but not many. The top photo is what we'd call a hunter over fences in the US. 

Agree with you about Anglo Arabs. However, the OP's horse is not an Anglo Arab, it's a National Show Horse, which changes things considerably.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont know about NSH in particular, but i love saddlebreds. they can be amazing jumpers [my sis has a 1/2 saddlebred] & have great minds. all the saddlebred/ or cross jumpers that i have met/known have tried their little hearts out all the time =]


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

i meant hunter under saddle over fences and huntseat equitation over fences. i just say hunter jumper, i've heard other people in my area call it the same thing lol i didnt mean to confuse anyone. I also plan to do a lot of flat classes at intercounty and Arab shows.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

maura said:


> Okay, well I'm totally out of my depth. I didn't know they showed NSHs over fences.
> 
> Also, I'm confused by your use of the term hunter jumper. They are very different disciplines, judged on different criteria, or at least that's the case in the regular USEF divisions.
> 
> ...


well personaly i havnt met another person who does jump a NSH, but im sure there are people that do, just because they arent usualy jumped doesnt mean they cant. Ariat is mostly arab anyways.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

also i do kinda find it a bit irritating that when most of you guys didnt know his breed you thought he would be okay, but as soon as i mentioned that he is a NSH you dont think he would be good. just clarify things he IS NOT in any way shape or form a saddle seat horse, he does not have the action, or the headsett for it. I know nobody said anything about that but i know you guys were probably thinking it lol...........at least everybody in 4-h did when i rode my other NSH in hunter.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well if we didn't say it, we didn't think it . We have quite a few brutally honest people on this forum, so you'll never be in doubt as to what we're really thinking. 

So you want him in hunter over fences? At 3' or higher, if he's decent at it? To really be a judge, we'd need to see him over some low poles, and some better conformation photos (standing square, from both sides, the front, and back from far enough away to see his entire leg) and in some better light. To me he looks a little short backed. His back end is also a little small, not something you'd want in a jumper--he needs to have lots of power in his butt to propel himself over fences. He does have a decent shoulder, but his topline would definitely need to be developed if you're looking at putting him in hunter classes. He could probably do low level shows, but you are definitely going to want to find something else if you want to pursue the hunter discipline seriously.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a hunter/jumper and i live in the US:-|


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

maura: There most definitely is hunter/jumper in the US. Lol. That's what the first 5 years of my training were in.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I am a hunter/jumper and i live in the US:-|


 yay!!! im not the only one who says it!!! lol they were making me feel realy stupid


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Did you show in the hunters or did you show in the jumpers? 

Was there a division or a class in your local show circuit called hunter jumper? 

I am undoubtably making to much of this, but I go by the USEF definitions:

Hunters are judged subjectively on suitabilty to be a field hunter, on jumping form, style, manners and way of going. 

Jumpers are judged objectively on number of rails down and disobediences, usually converted to faults and speed. Form, style, manners and way of going doesn't count. Usually judged under FEI table II, but there are other scoring methods. 

So I don't know what a hunter jumper is. Hunter over fences as opposed to hunter under saddle, sure, I get that. But if you say "jumper" to me, I think stadium/show jumping, not a hunter.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Well if we didn't say it, we didn't think it . We have quite a few brutally honest people on this forum, so you'll never be in doubt as to what we're really thinking.
> 
> So you want him in hunter over fences? At 3' or higher, if he's decent at it? To really be a judge, we'd need to see him over some low poles, and some better conformation photos (standing square, from both sides, the front, and back from far enough away to see his entire leg) and in some better light. To me he looks a little short backed. His back end is also a little small, not something you'd want in a jumper--he needs to have lots of power in his butt to propel himself over fences. He does have a decent shoulder, but his topline would definitely need to be developed if you're looking at putting him in hunter classes. He could probably do low level shows, but you are definitely going to want to find something else if you want to pursue the hunter discipline seriously.


 his back is short but not that short. lol the angle of the photos does make it hard to tell. and he does have an uphill build, he doesnt have a lot of butt (but it doesnt look (to me) like he has a flat croup) he also has not filled out yet.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

maura said:


> Did you show in the hunters or did you show in the jumpers?
> 
> Was there a division or a class in your local show circuit called hunter jumper?
> 
> ...


Hunter over fences = Hunter/Jumper
It's quite a common term here in the Northeast. I guess it depends where you are located.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, my intent was certainly not to make anyone feel stupid, I really was trying to get clarity as to what the OP wanted to do with this horse as it does make a difference in evaluating it as a prospect. 

Again, I think the OP's horse has better potential as a jumper than as a hunter.

If a client told me they wanted to look a hunter prospects, they'd be very disappointed if I showed them jumper prospects, and vice versa.


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm with Maura. Never in my life have I heard hunter over fences called "hunter/jumper". I think the two are only lumped together because their shows tend to run together but they're different disciplines altogether. Some horses, however, may cross over.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

kelley horsemad said:


> I'm with Maura. Never in my life have I heard hunter over fences called "hunter/jumper". I think the two are only lumped together because their shows tend to run together but they're different disciplines altogether. Some horses, however, may cross over.



:O Is your first name Kelley??? If so, mine is too!  But no, I promise you, in this area of the country it's quite a common term and is most definitely referring to hunter over fences.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> :O Is your first name Kelley??? If so, mine is too!  But no, I promise you, in this area of the country it's quite a common term and is most definitely referring to hunter over fences.


 lol yep!! im from the same area you are and i hear the term hunter/jumper all the time


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup... first name is Kelley.  But where I come from there are hunters and there are jumpers.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with Maura on this one -- there is a distinct difference between hunters and jumpers. A lot of people say they do hunter/jumper but they are usually doing the lower levels where they can successfully campaign the horse in both.
Once you get to the upper-ish levels (we'll say 3'6"+) you see a distinct difference in not only conformation, but way of going, jumping styles, etc.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm with Maura on this one -- there is a distinct difference between hunters and jumpers. A lot of people say they do hunter/jumper but they are usually doing the lower levels where they can successfully campaign the horse in both.
> Once you get to the upper-ish levels (we'll say 3'6"+) you see a distinct difference in not only conformation, but way of going, jumping styles, etc.


There's most definitely a difference between the two disciplines, never said there wasn't. Simply that the area in which I live it is quite common to refer to hunter over fences as hunter/jumper because you are competing in a hunter class and jumping over fences. It has no reference to actually jumper classes whatsoever.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess that's what confused me, as both disciplines involve jumping, but there is a distinct difference between the two types of horses. 
To me, hunters are horses that jump a certain way, move a certain way, and are judged on the quality of their round. Jumpers are horses that go fast and clean, they don't necessarily move or jump a certain way. 
To me, there is a distinct difference in the label. The horse is either a hunter OR a jumper, but they both involve jumps/jumping.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

not if you do rated shows....

when people say h/j they are usually [ime] talking about going to h/j shows are riding at a h/j barn. but the classes they show are either hunters or jumpers, not a h/j class

i think the horse is a cutie =]


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

So if you call hunter over fences hunter jumper, what do you call the hack class?  Hunter no jump?

And isn't it a weird term, since in rated shows you *have* to show in the over fences classes to show in the hack?


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol! Naw, people just call it the hack class :]

Never really thought about it seeing as I grew up finding it normal, but it is a rather interesting term xD


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I guess that's what confused me, as both disciplines involve jumping, but there is a distinct difference between the two types of horses.
> To me, hunters are horses that jump a certain way, move a certain way, and are judged on the quality of their round. Jumpers are horses that go fast and clean, they don't necessarily move or jump a certain way.
> To me, there is a distinct difference in the label. The horse is either a hunter OR a jumper, but they both involve jumps/jumping.


usualy when people in my area say hunter/jumper they mean hunter. a lot of people in my area only do hunter under saddle (not to jump) and thats what we call hunter, hunter/jumper means (in my area) hunter under saddle over fences.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

hmmm can we back up a bit??

I'm taking it you bought the horse?? I dont know much about the breed but shouldn't he still be filling out at four years old? Um so wouldnt that means you should still see some change in shape?

In England we have working Hunter Classes where in the horses work on the flat and over some jumps.

Does it matter how well he does? I mean are u competitive? I have a Welsh cob and hes nearly 4 I could show im in a breed show or just in hand, when hes older I could compete but Im happy just to be a happy hacker anything elsse is a bonus. don't get me wrong if u focused on competing go for it I just wasnt sure how big on competition you were. 

I like him though It would be nice to be kept updated so we can see him in work! very smart looking


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We are the same as england - We have Show Hunter (On the flat only) and Working Hunter (Flat and over fences). They generally don't work a whole class though, just a few jumps incorporated into the flat workout. The onyl discipline you do a whole course in is Showjumping. We do have equitation which includes tasks, such as X number of strides between 5 & 6, trot into fence 7, etc, and judges the riders position and riding.


----------

